# Help! Henry ate soap! ????



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

My DH left the shower door open, and Henry (16 weeks old) got into some Dove Unscented bar soap. He ate approx 1/4 of the bar, I think. Anyone else deal with this? Help!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sorry, don't have a real answer Did you check poison control?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo did that once, right before we left on a road trip. He grabbed and when I went to try to get it from him, he swallowed it whole (also about 1/4 of a bar). He just threw up in my car...bubbles and the bar of soap. He was completely fine after that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

My Ella once ate an entire brand-new bar of Irish Spring soap. I called the vet in a panic, and he just laughed and said to keep an eye on her, but it shouldn't be a problem. She was pooping out blue-green flecks for a few days, but never had any stomach upset or anything.

I think the fact that he ate an unscented bar would mean even less reason to worry.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

So far so good. It's been a few hours and Henry is fine. I was so upset I typed his name wrong! I haven't found anything bad regarding ingesting bar soap. Hubby is responsible, so he is on duty tonight. I'm so angry because Henry just started having normal poop these last few days after a long bout with soft poop. Right now he's playing with Molly. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a peaceful night. I've had long week and I have to work early in the morning.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping everything goes well with Henry!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

mygoldenkids said:


> So far so good. It's been a few hours and Henry is fine. I was so upset I typed his name wrong! I haven't found anything bad regarding ingesting bar soap. Hubby is responsible, so he is on duty tonight. I'm so angry because Henry just started having normal poop these last few days after a long bout with soft poop. Right now he's playing with Molly. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a peaceful night. I've had long week and I have to work early in the morning.


I've never had any experience with that but am guessing that it just may cause a stomach upset (?). I hope Henry is healthy and continues to have normal poop, even if it is a little sudsy!


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I just pulled a bar of soap out of Ozzy's mouth earlier this week. Honestly, WHY would they eat soap?

Glad he's doing OK. I'm sure it will be fine...maybe some stomach upset.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, this made me laugh.

Flora LOVES soap and will eat it at any opportunity. I have to be careful when we stay in hotels because she will locate those little bars of soap, unwrap them and eat them.

She's eaten whole bars of Dove soap and Dial soap and been fine. When it's a colored bar of soap her poo is a delightful shade of blue or green. Watch out for maybe some loose stools, but that should be about it.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for your responses. It was a rather sleepless night for me--partly because I was paranoid and partly because I had removed his squishy bed out of his crate (just incase of accidents) & I kept waking up from the sound of him moving on the crate floor. We had one trip outside last night around 3am for potty and a slightly soft poop. He at his breakfast this morning, drank a bunch of water, and is now playing tug with Molly. I'm still keeping an eye out for anything weird, but he seems fine.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Henry had one episode of vomit with soap pieces mid-morning. He now seems to be just fine, with a good appetite and normal poop. Maybe mom can get some sleep tonight. Thanks again for everyone's input! PS: My DH faced a tired and cranky wife all day, so I think he has learned his lesson about closing the shower door.


----------



## Stressedgoldenmom (Aug 2, 2011)

maybe his poop will smell like soap! A good thing!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Irish Spring as well. The vet said maybe he was craving something in the soap. .. trying to tell me he needed a bath. ; ) Just keep an eye on him, soap seems to be a favorite thing. And keep the soap higher. ; )


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Henry is ok. It's unbelievable how little time they need to get into a trouble.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Chester liked Ivory Soap as a puppy....never did any harm to him and he outgrew the soap habit on his own.


----------

